# Laichschnüre



## BeaLue (14. März 2017)

Guten Tag, habe gestern Laichschnüre mit schwarzen und weissen Eiern entdeckt. Kann es sein, dass nur die schwarzen Eier befruchtet sind.


----------



## jolantha (14. März 2017)

Hallo Bea, 
soviel ich weiß, laichen __ Frösche in Ballen ab, und die __ Kröten in Laichschnüren . 
also sind Deines wohl Kröten .


----------



## BeaLue (14. März 2017)

Ja, schon, aber warum weisse und schwarze Eier?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. März 2017)

HI BeaLue

die weißen Eier sind am absterben (verpilzen). Ob da ein Kröterich net zeugungsfähig war sei mal dahingestellt

MfG Frank


----------



## BeaLue (16. März 2017)

Danke für die Erklärung. Sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht. Die __ Frösche haben den Winter kaum überlebt. Habe sie jetzt ziemlich abgemagert vorgefunden; es sind auch ein paar gestorben, leider. Ich gestehe, ich habe den Weiher in einem schlechten Zustand in den Winter geschickt. Habe gestern mit der "Totalräumung" (Seerosen) angefangen.
LG, Bea


----------

